# Whats your classic tracks or feel good song for that top playlist



## Jam*

Any music type or style 

Here are a few of mine in no particular order 

Jackie Wilson "your love keeps lifting me higher" 

Dusty Springfield "Son Of a Preacher Man" 

Candi Staton "you got the love" 

N-Joy "Anthem" 

Cola Boy "seven ways to love" 


Cheers


----------



## cossiecol

Moved to the correct section


----------



## empsburna

Cotton Eye Joe.


----------



## vek

rolling stones paint it black
the beatles paperback writer


----------



## Vossman

Just four out of many.


Queen - Innuendo 

Bon Jovi - Dead or alive

Tiesto - Forever Today

Status Quo - Living on an Island


----------



## MA3RC

The next episode - Dr Dre


----------



## muzzer

Pride and Glory - Sweet Jesus

Rolling Stones - under my thumb

Cascada - evacuate the dancefloor

Iggy Pop - The Passenger

I could list possibly a dozen more but those are the major ones that put a smile on my face whenever i hear them


----------



## reks

Simple minds - belfast child


----------



## Mulder

So for no reason in particular, 5 songs that make me twist UP the volume

The Cult - She Sells Sanctuary

Bryan Adams - Summer Of '69

Fleetwood Mac - The Chain

Boston - More Than A Feeling

Rainbow - Since You've Been Gone

Closely followed by a good thousand more


----------



## Commander2874

Liquid - Sweet Harmony
Jonny L - Hurt you so
Omni trio - Thru the vibe 

Classics!!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream

Chris De Burgh - Lady in red
Moody Blues - Nights in white satin
Joe ****er - With a little help from my friends
Fleetwood MAC - Rhiannon 
My favourite driving song : Cindy Lauper - Drove all night

And if I look back at my life: Julio Iglesias and Willie Nelson - For all the Girls I loved before,


----------



## Cookies

cossiecol said:


> Moved to the correct section


I'm not sure I know that one. Would you mind humming a few bars lol

Cooks


----------



## dchapman88

Some songs which get me slightly motivated or in 'the mood' 

Lamb of God - *******

Atreyu - Bleeding Mascara 

Trivium - Rain

Black Label Society - SDMF 

Just a few gentle songs to calm and relax


----------



## pxr5

Uplifting songs for me are:

The Damned - Smash it Up Parts 1 and 2 (the switch from Pt1 to Pt2 is immense)
Groove Armada - At the River
Lambchop - Up with People (amazing if you've never heard it)
Mansun - Wide Open Space
The Waterboys Boys - Whole of the Moon
B-52s - Rock Lobster
Disturbed - Stupify
Jane's Addiction - Jane Says


----------



## Taxboy

Layla - Derek & The Dominoes / Eric Clapton 

Sharp Dressed Man - ZZ Top

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

So many good tunes listed above. 

Here's a couple of mine. 

Running down a dream - Tom Petty

Think - Aretha Franklin 

Cooks


----------



## Bustanut

Commander2874 said:


> Liquid - Sweet Harmony
> Jonny L - Hurt you so
> Omni trio - Thru the vibe
> 
> Classics!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Old skool raver alert :wave:


----------



## Bustanut

Commander2874 said:


> Liquid - Sweet Harmony
> Jonny L - Hurt you so
> Omni trio - Thru the vibe
> 
> Classics!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Old skool raver alert :wave:
Renegade snares is another good one by omni trio


----------



## Bustanut

I like stuff I can sing along to when in my own in the car. Really belt it out. I also have quite varied taste in music.
Harry conwick jr - recipe for love
Chaka Khan - ain’t nobody
Fester skank - lethal bizzle
Alexander oneal - if you were here tonight 
Jamiroquai - blow your mind
Otis reading - these arm of mine
I can murder any one of these in the car and it cheers me up. If anyone actually heard me they would think I’d damaged something.


----------



## muzzer

Cookies said:


> So many good tunes listed above.
> 
> Here's a couple of mine.
> 
> Running down a dream - Tom Petty
> 
> Think - Aretha Franklin
> 
> Cooks


Mike Campbell's guitar solo on Running Down a Dream is amazing and by all accounts they had to cut it short, he went on for quite a bit longer


----------



## MDC250

360 mile drive today and revisiting the very best of INXS, lots of very good tracks helping me along the way


----------



## steelghost

MDC250 said:


> 360 mile drive today and revisiting the very best of INXS, lots of very good tracks helping me along the way


It's a really great album :thumb:

My favourite driving tunes are a mixture of Soundgarden (particularly "Superunknown") and REM (anything from "How the West Was Won And Where It Got Us" or "Monster"). Not that I get much to chance to listen to either when the wife or kids are in the car


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Bustanut said:


> Old skool raver alert :wave:
> Renegade snares is another good one by omni trio


Yes Busta! - 10" Foulplay mix. Insane drop
.


----------



## Ben_W

BBE - Seven days and one week

Brother Brown - Under the water

Orbital - Belfast

REM - Nightswimming

Sneaker pimps - Spin Spin sugar

Elton John - I'm still standing

Leftfield - A final hit

Dire Straits - Sultans of Swing

Two massive music influences in my life. Being 20ish in the late 90's which absolutely (bar the 80's electro stuff which comes a close second) has to be the very best music period of my life, heavily influenced by the trance scene and then all the stuff my old man was into...Dire Staits have stood the test of time.....

My list could go on and on....


----------

